# SB Live External in Vista: Calibration Questions



## zilbenz (Jul 10, 2008)

Through other posts on the forum, I downloaded the latest Creative update version 7.10.24 to allow SB Live to work properly in Vista. Could somebody please confirm that this version or the one before that, 7.10.15 dated March 11, 2008, has worked for them? As a newbie, I was not allowed to post that link here. 

Because the software does not allow for ensuring all the things to avoid as the SB Setup page instructed (i.e., monitor not on), I did what I could and now post that result for the expert to comment. Please tell me if the Cal Curve looks correct!

I also tried to check that the calibration has been successful using the instructions on that same Help page. Here's my result. 

By the way, I could not get the measurement result and the soundcard calibration file to appear on the same graph as posted. 

Just to be sure, for this step, I was to uncheck C-weighted SPL, make sure no Mic Cal file loaded and no sound card calibration file loaded in SC setting page? Thanks for all the comments. This will help me "settle" the SC issues and get on to the good stuff:daydream:

Chris


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks good.:T


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Your soundcard cal file looks fine, but the measure of a loopback cable must be done with that newly created soundcard cal file loaded, so that the end result is a perfect flat line. 

You'll note that your measure of the loopback is not flat, rather it represents your soundcards response curve. If the soundcard cal file that you created (which is basically an inverse response curve of your soundcard) is applied against the loopback measure, they cancel each other and you end up with a proper flat line.

Give it a try... 

brucek


----------



## John_Williams (May 24, 2006)

Chris,

I too am using Vista and the Soundblaster and I am a noob. What exactly do I need to download from their site to calibrate the soundcard correctly? I assume that I will need the latest driver, but what software should I install? I currently just have the vanilla USB Audio Device installed because Soundblaster support is down for Soundblaster products:no:


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

What kind of problems exactly are you having with the one in Vista? Mine seems to be just fine. I have a Sound Blaster model # S80270 I got on ebay for 15 dollars and the included Generic USB audio driver in my version of Vista. Did you try the Windows drivers? I would like not to think the older version works with Vista but a newer model does not. Maybe this is because of different version of Vista? :huh:


----------



## John_Williams (May 24, 2006)

I actually got into the Soundblaster support site late last night and installed their latest Vista driver. I then was able to calibrate the soundcard even though my input volume is about 7db low. So, I am going to move on today.


----------



## zilbenz (Jul 10, 2008)

> You'll note that your measure of the loopback is not flat, rather it represents your soundcards response curve. If the soundcard cal file that you created (which is basically an inverse response curve of your soundcard) is applied against the loopback measure, they cancel each other and you end up with a proper flat line.
> 
> Give it a try...


Bruce 

Here's my test calibration curve. Thanks for taking a look and giving feedbacks. Hopefully this will "settle" this soundcard prong of the REW equation.:unbelievable: 

By the way, I wasn't able to get the input and output to be within 3dB of each other and went ahead anyway. The input was slightly over -18, output was around -8 and sweep level was -10. No other control adjustments were available. All REW control was grayed out. 

Thanks


Chris


----------



## zilbenz (Jul 10, 2008)

John_Williams said:


> I actually got into the Soundblaster support site late last night and installed their latest Vista driver. I then was able to calibrate the soundcard even though my input volume is about 7db low. So, I am going to move on today.


Hello John

I think I went through the same thing that you did. And I too couldn't get the input and output to be within 3 dB. Apparently, that was ok too per the Help File pages. Let's hope my test calibration curve posted above pass the test:dunno:. 

As a newbie, I wasn't able to post the link to the Creative Support page for the driver download. Let's try again.

http://support.creative.com/Product...ternal&subCatName=Live!&CatName=Sound+Blaster

Chris


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Let's hope my test calibration curve posted above pass the test


Yeah, it more than passes... it's perfect. 

You can safely assume your soundcard calibration file is perfect and that the soundcard will not be influencing the results of your measurements.....

brucek


----------



## zilbenz (Jul 10, 2008)

brucek said:


> Yeah, it more than passes... it's perfect.
> 
> You can safely assume your soundcard calibration file is perfect and that the soundcard will not be influencing the results of your measurements.....
> 
> brucek


Thank you. That's one step out of ... 15 in REW before even thinking about reaching that sound nirvana!


----------



## John_Williams (May 24, 2006)

zilbenz,

Great job!! I now feel much better about purchasing this sound card to use with Vista. I did not get to continue with anything today because we were out and about, but I will use your graph above as a reference.


----------

